# Tail wagging??



## Ratchet (May 27, 2009)

I happened to look while i was holding my tegu that it's tail was wagging...at first i thought it my be the wind blowing through the window but a couple days later it started doing it again so i quickly put him back in his cage and i left him there for a day. then the next day he started doing it again, then i left him alone for a day then i pick him up out of his bath today and he started again, he wasnt hissing or thrashing about. Just his tail swing side to side, i was wondering what this means or if i'm crazy can't keep a steady hand.


----------



## Jer723 (May 27, 2009)

i really dont know, thats a first to me. i guess they really are puppy dog tame, lol.


----------



## HorseCaak (May 27, 2009)

What type of wagging? Like slow swaying? Rattling like? Can you get video footage and post? I'd like to see this. I have 2 leopard geckos that wag their tails real fast just before they lunge at their crickets. Just like a dog does before it playfully pounces...


----------



## Ratchet (May 27, 2009)

i would be more than happy to get footage of this...every girl in my area find it adorable that it wags it's tail...but my someone lost the charger to my gf's camera and now both the batteries are dead...all i can say is if you have a dog and you walk into the room after it hasnt seen you all day...it's that kind of wagging


----------



## omgtaylorg (May 27, 2009)

Yes there is a difference in the type of tail wagging you are talking about. Fast tail wagging like a rattle snake, would be the same reason why a rattle snake rattles its tail, means back off and yes my tegu has done it before when hes trying to burrow. If it is just slow movement of the tail I honestly have no idea what it means but both of my tegus do it, the adult and the juvi and I have seen no certain pattern of anything when they do it, i think they just do it. But watch out for the rattling of the end of the tail, it does infact mean backup and leave me alone.


----------



## Ratchet (May 27, 2009)

its harder to explain...i've gotten the fast wagging before...but the only time it wags it's tail is after i've held it for a while...its like a slowish consistent wag...i've live in the desert for half my life and have ran into my share of rattlers(diamond backs to be specific) and he's never rattled at me...but its a slower wag...its an odd site to behold...and as i've said before for some reason every girl who sees it instantly falls in love(i think it does it on purpose personally)


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 27, 2009)

My tegu does that. I think its a warning to back off. Its a weird like a wave from the upper part of the tail? I put mine away when he is acting like that.


----------



## Ratchet (May 27, 2009)

yea i've tried that a couple times he just climbs up my arm.


----------



## omgtaylorg (May 27, 2009)

The fast wagging is a warning sign, I see no threat at all from the slow wagging as ive seen both of mine do it many many times with no signs of anything in the agressive nature, they just act normal with the slow wagging and i know the exact wag your talking about...its a funny site.


----------



## Suzanne (May 28, 2009)

My female tegu does a slow wag of her tail and I can tell you that when she does it it's defenetly a warning. She is so nasty, if I ignore the wagging then she starts to hiss and snap.


----------



## dragonqueen4 (May 28, 2009)

I have a new male b/w, 32 inches ... just got him yesterday and i saw him do the slow tail way 3 times, each time was when i layed him on the floor... i took it as a warning that he was mad??


----------



## Ratchet (May 28, 2009)

eh..mine actually has never hissed at me...it's gaped at me wheni picked up when it was trying to run away outside but in my had nhe just gets squirmy and then i put him down...but the tail wagging is just weird to me...he never hisses or snaps...heck not even when he's got food on the brain


----------

